# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Artistët  për Ukrainën

## sirena_adria

JAMALA -  "1944"  (  ESC-Vorentscheid 2022 | NDR )

Stay strong, stay brave Ukraine ! Jeni në lutjet & mendimet tona  !

----------


## sirena_adria

Europe stands with Ukraine 💙💛 

  The Ukrainian Anthem 'Ще не вмерла України' (Oekraïne is nog niet verloren) was played all over Europe  first week of March .

----------


## sirena_adria

💙💛  Peace for Ukraine & the World !

André Rieu & His Johann Strauss Orchestra performing Nitsch Jaka.

----------


## sirena_adria

*“Ju për ne jeni vëllezër e motra”- Këngëtarja e njohur ukrainase përshëndet shqiptarët dhe bën premtimin: Kur të mbarojë lufta…*

Këngëtarja e njohur ukrainase Ruslana, fituese e Eurovizionit në vitin 2004 ka folur shpesh në daljet e saj për mediat për situatën e sulmeve ruse në Ukrainë.

Së fundmi, ajo ishte e ftuar në emisionin “Rudina” ku dha disa mesazhe në lidhje me luftën dhe bëri një përshëndetje edhe për Shqipërinë. Ajo i cilësoi shqiptarët si “vëllezër e motra” duke shtuar se vendi jonë është i ngjashëm me vendin e saj.

*Biseda:*
*Pyetje*: Ku e gjeni gjithë këtë motivim, gjithë këtë forcë për të sakrifikuar edhe jetët tuaja për hir të vendit tuaj?

*Ruslana*: Unë e dua këtë tokë, do bëja gjithçka që të fitojmë luftën dhe të fitojë dashuria.

*Pyetje*: Cila do ishte thirrja që do të bësh sot publike nëpërmjet transmetimit tonë?

*Ruslana*: Ju për ne jeni vëllezër e motra. Ne me ju kemi të ngjashëm mentalitetin. E duam shumë tokën tonë. Do doja ta thoja, e rëndësishme që jemi të gjithë bashkë. Mos mendoni ju që është lufta diku dhe po mbrohemi, por ne do i mbrojmë të gjithë. Jemi shumë të fortë. E rëndësishme është që të kuptojmë që kemi një tokë, dhe një jetë edhe duhet ta vlerësojmë dhe të bëjmë gjithçka për të. Dua vetëm të jemi të gjithë bashkë vetëm këtë dua. Mos harroni që unë ju dua shumë dhe kur të mbarojë lufta do vij tek ju me “Wild Dances”. Ju falënderoj!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QENUPAF3jgM

Rudina - Ekskluzive/ Rrëfimi i këngëtares ukrainase Ruslana, zëri i luftës - 10 Mars 2022

----------


## sirena_adria

Artists for Ukraine: Georgian-born pianist Khatia Buniatishvili plays for peace   FRANCE 24 English

----------


## sirena_adria

Emotion.. Ukraine : les candidats avec « Imagine » de John Lennon - Eurovision France

Mars 2022

----------


## sirena_adria

Sting: «HELP UKRAINE» (2022)

----------


## sirena_adria

Sting - Russians (Live - Berlin 2010, HD)

From the Symphonicities Tour - Berlin, 2010.

Peace and love on the world !

----------


## sirena_adria

*Elbenita Kajtazi merr pjesë në koncert humanitar për Ukrainën: Të gjithë së bashku kundër luftës*

Opera Shtetërore e Hamburgut i ka kushtuar tre koncerte Ukrainës dhe civilëve ukrainas, me çrast paratë e mbledhura nga këto koncerte do ti kontribuojnë pikërisht këtij shteti që po kalon kohëra të vështira, KultPlus.

Pjesëmarrësit kanë qenë artistët ukrainas Natalia Klitschko, Andrei Bondarenko dhe artistë të tjerë siç janë Klaus Florian Vogt, Gregory Kunde, Guanqun Yu, Franco Vasallo dhe artistja shqiptare Elbenita Kajtazi.

Kajtazi përmes një postimi në Facebook, është shprehur shumë e lumtur që po dhurohen para për këtë kauzë të madhe.

*Një mbrëmje për tu mbajtur mend, të gjithë së bashku kundër luftës në Ukrainë. Jam shumë e lumtur që deri më tani janë dhuruar shumë para për këtë kauzë të madhe. Po lutem dhe shpresoj që kjo luftë të përfundojë sa më shpejt.* 


/KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/elbe...nder-luftes-2/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Mbahet “Koncerti për Paqe” në Romë, sopranoja Marigona Qerkezi interpreton vepra të kompozitorëve shqiptar*

*Mbrëmë, në Sallën Promoteca të muzeve Capitolinë në Romë, Ambasada e Republikës së Kosovës organizoi “Koncertin për Paqe” me sopranon shqiptare Marigona Qerkezi.
*
Ambasadorja e Republikës së Kosovës në Itali, Lendita Haxhitasim, në fjalën e mirëseardhjes në këtë aktivitet festiv, përmes të cilit u shënua njëherësh 14 vjetori i pavarësisë dhe stabilizimi i marrëdhënieve diplomatike me Republikën italiane, theksoi që data e 17 shkurtit, për kosovarët nuk përkon vetëm me lindjen e Republikës sonë të pavarur. Është edhe një moment reflektimi për të nderuar vullnetin dhe vendosmërinë e një rrugëtimi të gjatë që pas dekadash rezistence paqësore, sfidave të panumërta, luftës tragjike me plot sakrifica, u konkretizua me shpalljen e demokracisë më të re në Evropë. Një demokraci e rrënjosur thellë në shoqërinë tonë, e cila vërtetohet nga rezistenca historike e popullit tonë për lirinë dhe pavarësinë e shumëdëshiruar.

Në vijim, Ambasadorja Haxhitasim përkujtoi që në fund të viteve ‘90, Kosova pati fatin të dëshmonte solidaritetin ndërkombëtar, angazhimin dhe përkushtimin e vazhdueshëm të aleatëve si Italia, duke falënderuar të gjithë ata që besuan në Kosovën tonë dhe që vazhdojnë të bëjnë atë teksa hapim kapituj të rinj përparimi dhe prosperiteti për vendin dhe popullin tonë.

Për këto arsye, shtoi Ambasadorja, *sot, më shumë se kurrë, jemi shumë pranë popullit ukrainas, ndaj të cilit shprehim solidaritetin tonë të plotë, human dhe institucional, duke uruar paqen për Ukrainën edhe përmes këtij gjesti modest të këtij koncerti. Sepse 23 vjet më parë, ishin popujt e tjerë që organizuan koncerte për ne dhe sot Kosova është linjëzuar me komunitetin ndërkombëtar në dënimin e luftës dhe në ndihmën e atyre të cilët tani kanë nevojë për zë, mbështetje dhe dyer të hapura.
*
Ambasadorja Haxhitasim shtjelloi gjithashtu rrugëtimin 14 vjeçar të marrëdhënieve diplomatike me Italinë, duke pasqyruar dhe vlerësuar gamën e gjerë të bashkëpunimeve të shkëlqyera me dy vendeve tona, te cilat shtrihen që nga politikat e sigurisë deri tek ekonomia, kultura dhe shkëmbimet akademike e universitare.

*Mbrëmë, në kryeqytetin e Italisë, Ambasada e Republikës së Kosovës përcolli një mesazh shumë domethënës për paqe, duke kombinuar më së miri zërin e bukur dhe të fuqishëm të sopranos Marigona Qerkezi dhe notave muzikore të pianistit Gabriele Rubeo, ku u interpretuan me shumë ndjenjë dhe emocion edhe vepra e kompozitorëve shqiptar.* 


/ KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/mbah...reve-shqiptar/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Alkent Pozhegu tërheq vëmendjen e mediave të huaja, realizon mozaikun për presidentin e Ukrainës*

Alkent Pozhegu është bërë një emër i njohur për mediat ndërkombëtare të lajmeve.

Artisti nga Kosova ka realizuar një mozaik për një tjetër figurë që tashmë është shumë publike dhe bëhet fjalë për portretin e presidentit të Ukrainës, Volodymyr Zelenskyi.

*Punimi i artistit nga Kosova që është realizuar nëpërmjet kokrrave dhe farave të grurit, misrit dhe lulediellit.

Punimi është prezantuar në shumë media prestigjoze ndërkombëtare.* 


/arbresh.info/

https://www.arbresh.info/lajmet/alke...in-e-ukraines/

----------


## sirena_adria

*“I dua rusët, por...”/ Schwarzenegger thirrje Putinit: Vetëm ti mund ta ndalësh...  (Video)* 

Aktori I njohur Arnold Schwarzenegger ka postuar një video-mesazh në Twitter, përmes së cilës u ka kërkuar rusëve të tërhiqen nga narrativa pro-luftës të paraqitur nga qeveria e Vladimir Putin.

Schwarzenegger , në video flet për dashurinë e tij për Rusinë dhe kujton udhëtimet që ka realizuar në Rusi. Ylli i filmit dhe ish-guvernatori i Kalifornisë u thotë rusëve se “nuk po u thuhet e vërteta për pasojat e kësaj lufte” dhe i informon se “bombat po bien mbi civilët e pafajshëm”.

Duke e përshkruar veten si ‘mik prej kohësh’ të popullit rus, aktori i dërgon dhe një mesazh të drejtpërdrejtë Vladimir Putinit: President Putin, ti e nise këtë luftë. Ju jeni duke e udhëhequr këtë luftë. Ju mund ta ndaloni këtë luftë.


Gazeta Shqip 

https://gazeta-shqip.com/lifestyle/i...dales-i1172948

----------


## sirena_adria

*Prima balerina ruse braktis Moskën: Jam kundër luftës me çdo fije të shpirtit tim
*
Edhe arti në vend e dënon presidentin Vladimir Putin me luftën që po bën në Ukrainë. Prima balerina ruse Olga Smirnova, pasi dënoi luftën, vendosi të largohet nga vendi i saj për t’u bashkuar me baletin Kombëtar Holandez.

“Jam kundër kësaj lufte me çdo fije të shpirtit tim. Nuk e kam menduar kurrë se do të turpërohem për Rusinë, gjithmonë kam qenë krenare për njerëzit e talentuar rusë, për arritjet tona kulturore dhe atletike.

Më dhemb që njerëzit po vdesin, që njerëzit po humbasin çatitë mbi kokë ose detyrohen të braktisin shtëpitë e tyre. Dhe kush do ta kishte menduar disa javë më parë se e gjithë kjo do të ndodhte ?

Ne mund të mos jemi në epiqendrën e konfliktit ushtarak, por nuk mund të qëndrojmë indiferentë ndaj kësaj katastrofe globale”.


Koha Jonë

https://kohajone.com/prima-balerina-...-shpirtit-tim/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Lufta e balerinëve rusë kundër Pushtimit të Ukrainës*

Dy ditë më parë u publikua lajmi se Olga Smirnova, një nga yjet e Bolshoi-t, kishte vendosur t'i bashkohej Baletit Kombëtar Holandez.

_Duhet të jem e sinqertë dhe të them se jam kundër luftës me të gjitha fijet e shpirtit tim, tha 30-vjeçarja. Nuk e kam menduar kurrë se do të turpërohem për Rusinë, gjithmonë kam qenë krenar për njerëzit e talentuar rusë, për arritjet tona kulturore dhe atletike. Por tani ndjej se është tërhequr një vijë që ndan._

Por ajo nuk është aspak e vetme në këtë hap. Balerini i ri Mariinsky Victor Cixeta (22 vjeç, nga Brazili) njoftoi njëkohësisht se edhe ai po shkonte në trupën holandeze. Kjo erdhi vetëm tre ditë pasi Xander Parish  studenti i Baletit Mbretëror i lindur në Yorkshire, i cili, 12 vjet më parë, iu bashkua Mariinsky njoftoi në Instagram se edhe ai ndjente se duhej të largohej nga Rusia.

Dhe në fillim të këtij muaji, dy balerinët e tjerë të Bolshoi - Jacopo Tissi dhe David Motta Soares - gjithashtu u larguan, duke përmendur solidaritetin me Ukrainën. (Kryedirigjenti dhe drejtori muzikor i teatrit, Tugan Sokhiev, është një tjetër largim i fundit, megjithëse ai nuk ka mbajtur një qëndrim të qartë për konfliktin.)

Ivan Putrov  ish-drejtori e Baletit Mbretëror, i lindur në Kiev tha për the Times:

Është shumë e trishtueshme të shohësh se çfarë bëhet në emër të popullit rus. Ka një ndryshim të madh tani në krahasim me kohën e Luftës së Ftohtë, kur BRSS ishte pak a shumë një shoqëri e mbyllur. Këtë herë Rusia është thellësisht e integruar me botën  thellësisht. Pra, duke mos lejuar tregtinë, duke mos lejuar ekipet sportive, duke mos lejuar kompanitë e baletit të hyjnë [në Perëndim], ne po dërgojmë një mesazh se jeta nuk është si zakonisht, jeta nuk është në rregull. E kuptoj plotësisht se një gjë është që ti dhe unë po flasim këtu në Perëndim, tjetër gjë nëse je në Rusi dhe mund të kompromentosh familjen tënde dhe të ndëshkohesh. Pra, e kuptoj pse disa heshtin  dhe disa jo.

Tani, sigurisht, ekziston një traditë e gjatë dhe e dalluar e kërcimtarëve që dezertojnë nga Lindja në Perëndim. Dhe ajo që është interesante për dezertorët e rinj janë ngjashmëritë dhe dallimet mes tyre dhe paraardhësve. Nga njëra anë, Parish dhe Smirnova janë, sipas traditës së nderuar, të dy emra yjor që do të bien në sy në Rusi nga mungesa e tyre (dhe në Perëndim, nga prania e tyre). Nga ana tjetër, shpejtësia e madhe e vendimeve të tyre dhe të Cixetës për t'u larguar është diçka krejtësisht e re.

Rudolf Nureyev  balerini i parë sovjetik që dezertoi  kaloi tre vjet me Kirov me bazë në Shën Petersburg (tani Mariinsky) përpara se të dezertonte në Britani, nëpërmjet Parisit, në vitin 1961; Natalia Makarova, 14 vjet me Kirov para se të dezertonte gjatë turneut në Britani në vitin 1970; Mikhail Baryshnikov, shtatë vjet me të njëjtën kompani përpara se të dezertonte në Kanada në 1974; dhe Alexander Godunov tetë vjet me Bolshoi para se të dezertojnë në Nju Jork në 1979.

Baleti është në krye të kulturës ruse. I vendosur pikërisht përtej rrugës nga Sheshi i Kuq, Bolshoi veçanërisht ka qenë prej kohësh fuqia e butë e kombit.

Është e vështirë të mos pajtohesh me Putrov kur ai thotë: "Rusët që vijnë në Perëndim do të pasurojnë skenën perëndimore të baletit - ky eksod do të jetë humbja e Rusisë dhe fitimi i botës".

"Në një moment, pushtimi do të përfundojë", thotë Putrov, "por është një njollë për kombin rus, një njollë që nuk do të largohet."


Tiranapost.al

https://tiranapost.al/art-dhe-kultur...raines-i512547

----------


## sirena_adria

*Cher hap dyert e shtëpisë së saj për refugjatët ukrainas*

Cher, këngëtarja e njohur amerikane, ka hapur dyert e shtëpisë së saj për të strehuar familje ukrainase.

“Unë do të ofroj shtëpinë time për familjet ukrainase. Ata do jenë shumë të sigurtë dhe do kenë kujdes. Shumë njerëz në pozicionin tim duhet të marrin një iniciativë. Nëse unë do të isha  vetëm me fëmijët e mi dhe do ishim të traumatizuar do të shpresoja që dikush të kujdesej për ne.” shkruan ajo në Twitter.

Aktori i nominuar për Oscar, Benedict Cumberbatch, dhe lideri laburist Sir Keir Starmer janë ndër figura të shquara që kanë ofruar të bëjnë të njëjtën gjë.


Tiranapost.al

https://tiranapost.al/showbiz/cher-h...rainas-i512573

----------


## sirena_adria

*“Dance for Ukraine” në Londër , mblidhen rreth 185 mijë $*

*Interpretues kryesorë nga e gjithë bota, duke përfshirë Rusinë dhe Ukrainën, morën pjesë në galanë bamirëse "Dance for Ukraine" në teatrin Coliseum në Londër.* Organizatorët thanë se biletat u shitën në më pak se 48 orë dhe nga evenimenti u mblodhën të paktën 185 mijë dollarë për Ukrainën.

Ngjarja ishte ideja e ish-yjeve të Baletit Mbretëror, Ivan Putrov nga Ukraina dhe rumunes Alina Cojocaru.

“Ne kemi kërcimtarë nga Brazili, Britania e Madhe, Franca, Ukraina dhe nga Rusia. Mendoj se është e rëndësishme të theksohet se “vallëzimi, muzika dhe arti lëvizin botën, jo dhuna”, i tha Putrov Reuters.

Dyshja, të cilët e kanë njohur njëri-tjetrin që kur ishin fëmijë që mësuan të kërcejnë në Kiev, organizuan ngjarjen në vetëm dy javë. Putrov tha se anëtarët e ngushtë të familjes, përfshirë babain e tij, janë ende në Ukrainë.

Ngjarja mblodhi së bashku kultura të ndryshme interpretuesish, të cilët dhuruan shërbimet e tyre. Midis tyre ishin drejtori kryesor i Baletit Kombëtar anglez Francesco Gabriele Frola dhe balerinët ukrainas Katja Khaniukova dhe Marianna Tsembenhoi. Spektatorët u mbuluan me flamurin ukrainas për ngjarjen dhe skena u ndez në nuancat e verdhë dhe blu.


Klan News

https://tvklan.al/dance-for-ukraine-...reth-185-mije/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Kunis dhe Kutcher i mblodhën 30 milionë dollarë donacione për refugjatët e Ukrainës*

*Aktorët e njohur të Hollywoodit, Mila Kunis dhe Ashton Kutcher, kanë arritur ti mbledhin më shumë se 30 milionë dollarë për refugjatët ukrainas, të cilët po largohen nga vendlindja si pasojë e pushtimit të vazhdueshëm rus, raporton CNN-i të hënën.*

Përmes një videoje të postuar më herët në rrjetet sociale, ata i falënderuan të gjithë përkrahësit për donacionet e tyre.

Më shumë se 65 mijë njerëz kanë dhuruar për këtë kauzë. Jemi shumë mirënjohës për gjithë këtë përkrahje. Tani me ndihmën tuaj e kemi arritur shumën e synuar prej 30 milionë dollarësh, deklaroi Kunis.

Tutje, aktorja tha që pavarësisht se ky donacion nuk e zgjidh krizën e shkaktuar nga lufta në Ukrainë, përpjekja jonë kolektive e lehtëson procesin e zhvendosjes së kaq shumë njerëzve, të cilët gjenden në një situatë të vështirë dhe të cilët po i pret një e ardhme e pasigurt. Puna jonë nuk ka përfunduar ende. Do të bëjmë gjithçka që mundemi për tu siguruar që gjithë kjo dashuri që erdhi si pjesë e kësaj fushate, ta gjejë ndikimin maksimal tek personat në nevojë.

Çifti i famshëm i showbizit, në fillim të muajit mars bëri të ditur se i ka dhuruar 3 milionë dollarë për bashkatdhetarët e Kunisit, e cila ka lindur në Ukrainë.

Të hollat e mbledhura do të dhurohen për strehimin e refugjatëve ukrainas.


 / KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/kunis...et-e-ukraines/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Sean Penn në Ukrainë për të filmuar dokumentar mbi pushtimin rus*

Aktori Sean Penn është në terren në Ukrainë, duke bërë një dokumentar për sulmin rus, konfirmuan sot nga Vice Studios për revistën Variety, pasi Rusia filloi një sulm në shkallë të plotë ndaj fqinjit të saj.

Ylli fitues i çmimit Oscar dhe aktivisti humanitar, për një kohë të gjatë u shfaq në një konferencë shtypi nga qeveria ukrainase në Kiev sot, duke dëgjuar zyrtarët e qeverisë duke folur për krizën që shumë liderë botërorë po e quajnë konfliktin më të keq në Evropë që nga viti 1945.

Penn vizitoi më parë Ukrainën në nëntor të vitit 2021 për të hulumtuar rreth filmit. Vizitat e tij me ushtrinë ukrainase u dokumentuan nga shërbimi i shtypit i operacionit të forcave të përbashkëta ukrainase, i cili postoi foto të takimeve në rrjetet sociale në atë kohë.

Sipas Newsweek, Penn mbërriti në Kiev në fillim të kësaj jave dhe u takua me zëvendëskryeministren Iryna Vereshchuk, si dhe me gazetarë vendas dhe anëtarë të ushtrisë.

Zyra e presidentit ukrainas, Volodymyr Zelenskiy, lëshoi ​​një deklaratë përmes ambasadës ukrainase, në lavdërim të aktorit dhe regjisorit, i cili “erdhi posaçërisht në Kiev për të regjistruar të gjitha ngjarjet që po ndodhin aktualisht në Ukrainë dhe për t’i treguar botës të vërtetën për pushtimin e vendit tonë nga Rusia”.

“Sean Penn është ndër ata që e mbështesin Ukrainën sot në Ukrainë. Vendi ynë i është mirënjohës për një shfaqje të tillë guximi dhe ndershmërie”, thuhet në deklaratën e përkthyer.

Aty gjithashtu thuhet se Penn “po demonstron trimërinë që u ka munguar shumë të tjerëve, në veçanti disa politikanëve perëndimorë. Sa më shumë njerëz të tillë – miq të vërtetë të Ukrainës, që mbështesin luftën për liri – aq më shpejt mund ta ndalojmë këtë pushtim të tmerrshëm nga Rusia”.

Kjo nuk është hera e parë që artisti e vendos veten në qendër të një krize. Aktori 61-vjeçar drejtoi dokumentarin e vitit 2020 të Discovery Plus, ‘Citizen Penn’, rreth procesit të krijimit të Përpjekjes së Ndihmës së Organizuar nga Komuniteti, ose Core, jofitimprurëse, pas tërmeteve shkatërruese në Haiti në vitin 2010. Core gjithashtu ndihmoi në vendosjen e ekipeve për testime dhe vaksinim për COVID-19 gjatë pandemisë.

Në janar të vitit 2016, Penn publikoi një intervistë ekskluzive – dhe shumë të diskutueshme – me mbretin meksikan të drogës, Joaquín “El Chapo” Guzmán, në revistën Rolling Stone; Udhëtimi i fshehtë i Penn për ta vizituar liderin e kartelit Sinaloan, i cili u arratis nga burgu në vitin 2015, kontribuoi në arrestimin e tij nga autoritetet meksikane.

Artisti më vonë tha se kishte ndjerë “keqardhje të tmerrshme” që intervista dhe artikulli i tij prej 10 mijë fjalësh nuk e arritën qëllimin e vërtetë të ndryshimit të bisedës për luftën kundër drogës./ KultPlus.com


https://www.kultplus.com/filmi/sean-...pushtimin-rus/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Aktori Sean Penn në ndihmë të refugjatëve ukrainas
*
Një fondacion bamirësie i drejtuar nga aktori dhe regjisori i famshëm hollivudian dhe fitues i çmimit ”Oscar”, Sean Penn ka nënshkruar një marrëveshje për ndihmë për refugjatët ukrainas të luftës me qytetin polak të Krakovit.

Fondacioni CORE (Community Organized Relief Effort), i themeluar në vitin 2010 për të ndihmuar viktimat e tërmetit në Haiti, njoftoi në faqen e tij të internetit se tani do të fokusohet në ndihmën e refugjatëve ukrainas në Poloni dhe Rumani.

Të dy vendet kanë marrë shumicën e refugjatëve që u larguan nga Ukraina pas pushtimit rus.

Sipas marrëveshjes, CORE do të krijojë një qendër në Krakov, e cila do të ofrojë njohuri për të ndihmuar refugjatët.

Qendra do të punësojë staf lokal i cili do të trajnohet për të ndihmuar dhe ndihmuar refugjatët.

Fondacioni do të ofrojë gjithashtu mbështetje financiare për rinovimin e ndërtesave që Krakovi ka caktuar për të strehuar refugjatët.

Penn, i cili themeloi dhe drejton fondacionin, tha në një konferencë shtypi në Krakov se ai ishte duke punuar në një film dokumentar për sulmin rus në Ukrainë.

Megjithatë, ai theksoi se detyra më e rëndësishme ishte dërgimi i ndihmave në Ukrainë./ KultPlus.com


https://www.kultplus.com/lajme/aktor...teve-ukrainas/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Red Hot Chili Peppers tregojnë mbështetje e tyre për Ukrainën
*
*Wladimir Klitschko ka falënderuar grupin amerikan të rrokut Red Hot Chili Peppers për mbështetjen e tyre për refugjatët ukrainas*, përcjell KultPlus.

Duke iu referuar këngës së tyre " Cant Stop ", të cilën ai e përdori si muzikë hyrëse për një pjesë të karrierës së tij në boks, vëllai i kryebashkiakut të Kievit, Vitali Klitschko thënë se e gjithë mbështetja është e nevojshme.

*Rokerët nga Kalifornia u kishin bërë thirrje liderëve botërorë dhe njerëzve në mbarë botën që të mbështesin refugjatët në një postim në Twitter.* 


/KultPlus.com

https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/red-...-per-ukrainen/

----------

